# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  توقيع رياضي معاوية الجاك يعني شنو إتعادلنا مع السلاطين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
يعني شنو إتعادلنا مع السلاطين

# عادي جدا أن يتعادل المريخ أو يخسر من مريخ الفاشر أو غيره من أندية الممتاز فهذه بطولة، ولكل الفرق طموح الفوز مثلما للمريخ طموح الفوز
# نعم المريخ يعتبر الأفضل من بين أندية الممتاز، ولكن هذا لا يعني ألا يتعثر بالتعادل أو غيره.
# أعتى الفرق العالمية تخسر أمام أندية صغيرة لا وتقل عنها في كل شيء .. القدرات الفنية .. الأسماء اللامعة .. الجاهزية البدنية والفنية والنفسية .. القاعدة الجماهيرية وغيرها من عوامل التفوق
# الحزن الزائد على تعثر المريخ بالتعادل أمس ضار ثم ضار ثم ضار بصحتنا ومعنوياتنا جميعاً كمريخاب من أنصار وإدارة وجهاز فني والأخطر ضرره على اللاعبين لأنه من السهل أن يتصدر الإحباط والحزن للاعبين، وهنا تكمن المصيبة
# الخطورة الأكبر للحزن خفض معنوياتنا جميعاً ونحن مقبلون على مباراة وفاق سطيف عشية الأحد المقبل ولذلك لا أن نكون جميعاً قد بارحنا محطة الحزن والوقوف عند محطة الحزن
# تعثر المريخ بالتعادل ولكنه ما زال في الصدارة حتى لو فاز الهلال على النسور اليوم
# علينا معالجة سلبيات مباراة الأمس مثل دراسة إنخفاض مستويات بعض اللاعبين خاصة أيمن سعيد والذي أصبح لغزاً محيِّراً وهو يؤدي بمستوى هزيل من مباراة لأخرى والكارثة أن الفرنسي يعتمد عليه أساسياً
# تراجع مستوى مصعب بصورة مخيفة في مباراة الأمس وهو الأساسي لدى غارزيتو
# غابت خطورة كوفي وأوكرا وهما يشاركان منذ البداية ونقول لمن ظل يتشدد في ضرورة مشاركتهما كأساسيين منذ بداية ماذا فعلا بالأمس وهما يلتقيان داخل الملعب لأطول فترة
# علينا بأخذ الدروس والعِبر وعدم ربط فوز المريخ بمشاركة كوفي وأوكرا أساسيين فقد شاركا وخسر المريخ بالتعادل وفي المباريات السابقة لم يشاركا سوياً وظل المريخ يحقق الفوز بكل إرتياح ونرجو ألا يربط أحد عدم ظهور الثنائي بصورة جيدة بسبب سوء أرضية الملعب ففي غانا الملاعب التي خرجتهما أكثر سوءاً
# نرفض البحث عن المبررات التي قادت المريخ للتعادل خارج دياره لأنه يعني التقليل من قيمة المنافس ومنافس أقل منا قيمة كيف نفرح لهزيمته
# مريخ السلاطين من الفرق الطموحة وله صولاته وجولاته في الممتاز منذ صعوده قبل ثلاثة مواسم وظل يحقق المراكز الأولى وفي سيكافا قبل عامين حقق المركز الثالث الذي يعتبر أفضل مركز حققه الهلال فى تأريخ مشاركاته في البطولة ومن قبل تعادل مع الهلال بذات الملعب وجاء الهلال وحقق بطولة الممتاز وهذا يعني أن الوقوف عند التعادل هو الخسارة الأكبر .. وتجاوز محطة التعادل هو الفوز الجيد لأنه يقودنا لإدارة معركة الوفاق بهدوء وتريث
# خلاصة قولنا إن المريخ تعثر في بطولة ما زالت فرصة التعويض فيها مستمرة، وعلينا ألا نرهق أنفسنا بالوقوف عندها وعلينا تناسي المباراة تماماً والإندفاع بكلياتنا نحو الإعداد لملحمة الوفاق لأنها الأهم وتعيدنا لمنصات التتويج الخارجي الذي تفردنا به عن غيرنا على مستوى أندية عموم السودان
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# رب العباد إذا وهب فلا تسألن عن السبب .. نعتقد أن هذه المقولة تتناسب تماماً مع وضع الهلال الحالي فى البطولة الأفريقية
# فالهلال الذي نتابعه حالياً ضمن دور المجموعات من البطولة الإفريقية الأولى لا يمكن لأي كائن أن يقتنع بأحقية للفريق بالوصول لهذه المرحلة لأنه يفتقد لأبسط المقومات الفنية التي تؤهله للترقي من دور الـ 64 دعك أن يصل مرحلة دور الـ 16 عشر
# فريقه فشل في إضافة عنصر واحد متميز خلال فترة التسجيلات النصفية ومن جلبهما من البرازيل وضح فقرهم للموهبة الكروية وحتى اللحظة ما زال أهل الهلال في صدمة هل هؤلاء برازيليون بحق وحقيقة ؟
# فريق لا يوجد فيه سوى حارس مرماه الكاميروني ونزار حامد (بعض المرات) مع أفضلية الشغيل الذي يعتبر جمل الشيل حالياً في الهلال، بل يعتبر اللاعب رقم واحد مشاركةُ مع مكسيم
# سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. فالمرحلة التي وصلها الهلال حالياً وهو على أعتاب الترقي للمربع الذهبي تكشف فعلاً لا قولاً أن رب العباد إذا وهب فلا تسالن عن السبب
# أكثر مشجع هلالي تطرفاً لا يمكن أن يرشح فريقه لمغادرة دور الـ16 دعك من ترشيحه لدخول مرحلة دور المجموعات
# مما تقدم تتضح الرؤى بأن مجموعة الهلال تضم خمسة فرق بالتمام والكمال وهي مازيمبي الكنغولي والمغرب التطواني وسموحة المصري والهلال وحظ الهلال
# نعم .. حظ الهلال هو أقوى فرق المجموعة بدليل عدم خسارته حتى اللحظة مع الهلال في مباراتين خارج أرضه وفوزه داخل أرضه والخسارة مرة واحدة منذ بداية التنافس من دور الـ64
# وفريق حظ الهلال يعتبر أخطر الفرق وبرز كأحد المرشحين للبطولة وحال حقق اللقب يجب تكريم هذا الحظ بالطريقة التي يستحقها لعدم تقصيره إطلاقاً
# أضعف الأندية واجهها الهلال معتمداً على حظه وأعتاها وأقواها قابلها المريخ بداية بعزام ومروراً بكابو إسكورب ثم الترجي التونسي في مرحلة ما قبل المجموعات وفى المجموعات أوقعته القرعة وسط كماشة من الأندية الجزائرية وفي المقابل وجد الهلال نفسه في مجموعة تخيل المتابعون أن من أختارها هو الكاردينال
# أهل الهلال يضعون شعاراً على مدخل الإستاد يحمل كلمات (الله.. الوطن .. الهلال) وبعد هذا الحظ العجيب نقترح عليهم تغيير الشعار ووضع عبارة (رب العباد إذا وهب فلا تسألن عن السبب) لأنه الشعار الأمثل والأنسب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# أهل الهلال يضعون شعاراً على مدخل الإستاد يحمل كلمات (الله.. الوطن .. الهلال) وبعد هذا الحظ العجيب نقترح عليهم تغيير الشعار ووضع عبارة (رب العباد إذا وهب فلا تسألن عن السبب) لأنه الشعار الأمثل والأنسب.


هههههههه 
حلوووووة جد
*

----------

